# Master Bath Addition



## jskrieg (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm looking for layout ideas for a bathroom addition I want to do. 

I currently have a large master bedroom but no master bath. I want to take the left closet area and left third of the room and make it a closet/bathroom. We'd like a double vanity and just a shower.

However, my hangup is the large window I have in that area. It's the front of a historic house, so I don't want to move, nor can I, the window. It's 49.5 inches wide, from outside trim to outside trim.

I'm open to literally any idea. Thanks.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 29, 2016)

A 1/2 bath is a bad Idea, aesthetically as well as from a resale standpoint.

Were it I, I would place the new pullman back-to-back with the existing, place a wall on the right side of the window trim, to retain the architecture, extend that wall to inline with the existing bathroom wall, jog it too the left in line with the closet doorway too the right of the existing bdrm. entrance, add an additional short wall to create a W/C alcove at the jog, close the existing bdrm. entrance and open the adjacent closet for the new entrance and place the new shower against the wall that had the existing bdrm. entrance.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 29, 2016)

Can you steal a couple of feet from that existing bathroom?  Push that vanity back in a foot or so.  I know it's a wet wall but you're going to be plumbing there for a new bath. A couple of pedestal sinks would be a bit more shallow to save more space between the new wall at the window and the sinks.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 30, 2016)

A half bath is not an option. It needs to be a full bath, though my wife and I dont want a bathtub but rather a walk in shower.

I cant steal any space from the existing bathroom. The existing vanity butts up to the bathroom entrance and another large window on the front of the house (didn't show that in the drawing) so I don't have any wiggle room there.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 30, 2016)

jskrieg said:


> A half bath is not an option. It needs to be a full bath, though my wife and I dont want a bathtub but rather a walk in shower.



Ok, so you are revising from, "We'd like a double vanity and just a shower." which is a half bath, to a three-quarter bath, which is a pullman/vanity, WC and a walk-in shower.

A full bath is with a tub, the shower is optional.

I cant steal any space from the existing bathroom. The existing vanity butts up to the bathroom entrance and another large window on the front of the house (didn't show that in the drawing) so I don't have any wiggle room there.[/QUOTE]

Understood.


----------



## jskrieg (Sep 30, 2016)

My bad. Technically you are correct, we just hardly use that terminology around here. Should've clarified from the start.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 30, 2016)

No problem. Its just a matter of clarifying terminology so there is a mutual understanding.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2016)

Tighten up the fixtures int the main bathroom and convert that to on suite with a walk thru closet that is extended almost to the window.
Use the existing closet and hallway beside the stairs for new main bath, if needed move the bedroom door a little to the right..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2016)

You have all this wasted space, why not expand the bath envelope and make separate baths?


----------



## jskrieg (Oct 3, 2016)

Again, not very clear on my part. 

That hallway leading to the bathroom also leads to the stairway running to the 3rd floor/attic. I can't do away with that hallway.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2016)

jskrieg said:


> Again, not very clear on my part.
> 
> That hallway leading to the bathroom also leads to the stairway running to the 3rd floor/attic. I can't do away with that hallway.



I believe you but don't see it. What oldog drew is what I had in mind.
I will have another look.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2016)

So the vanity and the wall behind it can be moved into the bathroom 14" or the vanity could be turned and placed against the outside wall and move that wall into the bathroom 36" Giving you room for a second bath next to the window although tight. Move the bedroom door close to the hall closet on the right, that would give you a bigger closet where it is now.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 3, 2016)

I might build a wall as close to the window as acceptable. Down the 94" and at least 34" out toward the window. Split that as 2 spaces...1 for the toilet and 1 as a closet in the bedroom near the window. 30"x30" for toilet, 30"x60" for new closet with a wall between. 
Put new vanity on back wall of closet and push the closet door wall out into the bedroom 36" or more and build your shower where the BR entry door is now.  You'll have to slide your bedroom door over.
Put a pocket door about where the closet door is now on the new wall.  Enter the bath and the toilet is on the right, sinks straight ahead and the shower to the left. 
The new wall comes out from near the window and jogs out a few more inches to the hallway wall.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 13, 2016)

Can you turn the existing vanity to one side and have a two-door bathroom?


----------



## zannej (Oct 14, 2016)

What about eliminating one of those hall closets or moving the door for it over and then bumping the door to your bedroom over to the right a bit more (might mean you will have to shift some furniture).
Then you can expand the closet a bit. Not sure on the best door placement, but you could re-use the existing door and trim. I'm not sure if you'd be able to fit everything in my A version. Another idea would be the B option to extend to the exterior wall behind the other bathroom and stretch the closet. The toilet or shower could go in the small area near the exterior wall (toilet would probably be my suggestion because the plumbing would be easier to access than a shower-- which would need to have water supply in a wall-- toilet supply line can come up from the floor if need be. It is not recommended to have water supply in exterior walls.

I'm not sure if a double vanity would fit in either scenario though. So long as the toilet has at least 30" around it (15" from center of toilet to finished wall on each side) you have enough space. Shower will need at least 30"x30" (in some jurisdictions you require more). You may be able to fit one of those rounded corner showers in the space.

In option B you could move the door up more to allow more space for a shower on the bottom wall and have double vanity on the left wall, maybe.

Keep in mind that in addition to the drains for your fixtures, you will also need to have vent pipes. The plumbers here can probably help you more with the layout on those. You will have to make sure the floor joists don't interfere with any of the drains and figure out where the wall studs are as well. Toilet needs 3" or 4" flange and at least 2" vent. Shower will need 2" drain and at least 1.5" vent. 

You need to think about how the new plumbing will tie in to the existing plumbing.

One minor suggestion, if you go with the toilet in the little pocket in figure B, you might want to make a light fixture that looks like a window to go over it-- it can basically be a box with a window frame and a light inside with glazed glass so it looks like a window. Also, keep in mind that you will need some sort of moisture vent for the room. Adding a window to the exterior might not be an option since you said it's historic, so you will need a vent fan that will have to tie in to HVAC ductwork or have it's own ductwork that vents outside the house. It can't just pump the moisture into the attic without causing moisture damage.

Plan C (which I did not draw up) could be to take the closet on the right and make it accessible from the hallway, make the hallway accessible large closet in to the closet for the bedroom, eliminate the smallest closet and use it as the entryway for the bedroom, move the bed over to the right wall with the foot facing the bathroom, and extend the wall for the bathroom similarly to Plan A but have it cover where I proposed moving the bedroom entry door to instead. I hope that makes sense. Plan D could be about the same as Plan C but reduce the width of the room and extend to exterior wall as in Plan B.

Does any of that make sense?

Edit: I did mockups of C and D.


----------

